# Custom Rhinestones Transfers



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have found this website for pre-made prints bling2day.com any one ever used it? I found this print i really like but it is $9. any one know of another site with good service


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

hollywood1 said:


> I have found this website for pre-made prints bling2day.com any one ever used it? I found this print i really like but it is $9. any one know of another site with good service


IF the design has quality stones in it, $9 is cheap. That is a fairly large design and a lot of stones.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out the Preferred Vendors list on the left hand side of the page for other suppliers.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have no comment on the price. To her its not cheap.That's why Jean is looking for somewhere else to purchase. I dont think their is anything wrong with shopping around. Customer service also seems to be on her wish list. She probally also looks at shipping and handling charges as well.
I do not believe too many manufacturers pre-produce transfers. Once you purchase from their web site they are notified and then will produce the transfer. Packaging is key to getting your product safely shipped with the stones where they are suppose to be on the transfer sheet so when you pull it off the backing you are ready to press. Their is no customer interaction to achieve any kind of "good service" in cases like this.You should also recieve a small amount of replacement stones along with your order.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am not looking for this design. The OP is. I make rhinestone transfer designs. I know what it would cost me to produce this design. Thus my comment about the price. Shopping around never hurts and is wise. What you have to make sure of is comparing apples to apples. For example, comparing price of a design using higher end stones to lower end stones. If you are not familiar with rhinestones and grades, you might think you are getting Swarovsky when you may be getting low end Chinese for the price of Swarovsky.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I wrote Jean not Harold.Yes there is different grades of stones that can affect pricing.I often look at competitors sites to see what people are charging and you are right about apples to apples.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Also make sure to read a designs full description...that particular design is made with rhinestones and rhinestuds. Rhinestuds are very inexpensive so the same design made of all rhinestone will be priced higher.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with the above comments.... I make rhinestone transfers and I use machine cut stones. I would probably sell that design for double that price. Most websites like that use Chinese or Korean stones which are less expensive so the $9 price is more accurate. I don't think you'll find this design much less than $9... especially if you're not wanting to buy in major bulk.


----------

